# Hey!



## Habibi18 (Jun 27, 2008)

Hello!

I have no doubt that some of my friends are on here so if you are then we meet again YAY!  Ok now on to the intro.

I'm 16, female, and I've been in love with bugs since I was 5. How it started I'm not sure but I've been into them for half my life and it's just grown ever since. I'm a bookworm and my room is like a library. Plus my sanctuaries are libraries and insect parks or any place with flowers, sunshine, and lots of bugs.

That's where you can find me on sunny days. And when I feel like resting look in the library. ^.^ And I love singing. That's my other passion and I want to do it professionally and I will because no one's going to stop me from getting the record deal. And my favorite singers ( gosh I have alot ): Selena, Britney Spears, BoA ( 보아 ), Jennifer Peña, BSB, Nsync, shall I go on?

Oh and I like keeping blogs and journals too. And one of my favorite insects are praying mantises! They're so pretty.

Byeeeeeeee! ^.^


----------



## chrisboy101 (Jun 28, 2008)

welcome from england


----------



## Rick (Jun 28, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## ABbuggin (Jun 28, 2008)

Welcome! Where are you?


----------



## Habibi18 (Jun 28, 2008)

*Slaps forehead* Dang it I can't believe I forgot putting it in my profile! New York City.

And thanks for the welcomes!


----------



## The_Asa (Jun 28, 2008)

Praying mantids pretty?!? Blasphemy!

Lol welcome to the forum!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 29, 2008)

Hello You! From OHIO! hope you find something good here! Lots of reading that's for sure!


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 29, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Peter Clausen (Jun 29, 2008)

I've read and enjoyed some of your blogs from links off Ig. You're one of the only people that has put into words online what I see when I'm outside.


----------



## Habibi18 (Jun 29, 2008)

Peter said:


> I've read and enjoyed some of your blogs from links off Ig. You're one of the only people that has put into words online what I see when I'm outside.


Awwwwwwwww! That means alot.

I do that so not only can I keep track but also for the memories. And 12:00AM this morning a firefly and a large Tachinid fly got into my house some how. I enjoyed their company.

So pretty. And yes I find praying mantises pretty. Especially the orchid mantids, like the one in OGIGA's avi.


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 29, 2008)

Thanks.  You're talking about my avatar, right? I don't remember having any orchid mantis videos.


----------



## Habibi18 (Jun 29, 2008)

Your Welcome!

And yes I'm talking about the one in your avitar.


----------

